# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  Игра в Города

## EweX

Думаю, все правила знаю, но в случае чего:
Я называю город, вы называете город, который начинается на последнюю букву моего города.
Начинаем:


МОСКВА

----------


## SkinCat

Анадырь! С вас город на букву "Р"

----------


## DEL

Ростов-на-Дону

----------


## Kaban1

Столица Башкирии Уфа

----------


## EweX

Анапа - сказочный город( по вечерам :)

----------


## EweX

Чего то нету активности. Архангельск!

----------


## DEL

Кострома матушка:)

----------


## EweX

Архангельск

----------


## DEL

Кемерово....

----------


## EweX

Орел...........

----------


## split

Лапотки малые

----------


## EweX

Иркутск...........

----------


## DEL

Краснодар...

----------


## split

Рязань...........

----------


## DEL

Новороссийск

----------


## split

Казань................

----------


## DEL

Нижний Новгород

----------


## SMARTER

Донецк

(Вот и я вернулся.)

----------


## DEL

Красноярск

----------


## CRC

Комсомольск-на-Амуре

----------


## DEL

Екатеринбург

----------


## EweX

Гамбург .........

----------


## DEL

Георгиевск

----------


## SMARTER

Кыргызстан.

----------


## EweX

Новослоботск.

----------


## sExpert

Кисловодск

----------


## EweX

Курск............

----------


## Botanig

SMARTER, это не город же....

Потеме Кондопога

----------


## DEL

город Керчь

----------


## FarAway

Чебоксары!!!

----------


## S1mple

*Ы*лмах!!!!...

----------


## Adik30

Хабаровск

----------


## DEL

Кострома

----------


## mr.L

Алушта

----------


## S1mple

анапа

----------


## ОЛЕГА

Алчевск

----------


## S1mple

киев.

----------


## fox40

Версаль

----------


## Cedars

Ленинабад

----------


## alex5

Днепропетровск

----------


## voven

кисловодск

----------


## alex5

Киров

----------


## fox40

Версаль

----------


## alex5

Люберцы

----------


## fox40

Ытык-кюель

----------


## alex5

Вообще-то это село...:) Лондон

----------


## mr.L

Нижневартовск

----------


## ridiki

ленинград

----------


## oks

Донецк

----------


## mr.L

Кузбасс

----------


## Peredoz

Самара

----------


## alex5

Анапа

----------


## mrvlasoff2011

Липецк

----------


## mr.L

> Анапа


ВНЕЗАПНО!!1!



> Липецк


Кандагар)

----------


## mrvlasoff2011

Ростов

----------


## Stesov

Владивосток

----------


## DEL

Константиновск)

----------


## moonlord

Казань

----------


## Stesov

Новгород

----------


## moonlord

Донецск

----------


## Stesov

Киров

----------


## moonlord

Волгоград

----------


## FAXI

Дудинка

----------


## moonlord

Астана

----------


## FAXI

Ачинск

----------


## moonlord

Кострома

----------


## FAXI

Абакан

----------


## moonlord

Нижнекамск

----------


## FAXI

Караганда

----------


## moonlord

Анкара.

----------


## FAXI

Амстердам

----------


## moonlord

Магадан

----------


## FAXI

Норильск

----------


## Stesov

Курск

----------


## FAXI

Красноярск

----------


## Stesov

Кострома

----------


## FAXI

Абаза

----------


## Stesov

Астрахань

----------


## FAXI

Нальчик

----------


## Stesov

Киров

----------


## FAXI

Вильнюс

----------


## CaptainZolch

Спаск Дальний

----------


## FAXI

Йошкар-ола

----------


## CaptainZolch

Архангельск

----------


## Stesov

Колыма

----------


## FAXI

Адлер

----------


## CaptainZolch

Ростов-на-Дону - ПАПА :)

----------


## moonlord

Уссурийск

----------


## CaptainZolch

Краснодар

----------


## FAXI

Р и г а

----------


## CaptainZolch

Ангарск

----------


## FAXI

Краснокаменск

----------


## CaptainZolch

Кисловодск

----------


## FAXI

Кызыл

----------


## moonlord

Амстердам

----------


## CaptainZolch

Мурманск

----------


## FAXI

Кельн

----------


## CaptainZolch

Находка

----------


## FAXI

Аскиз

----------


## CaptainZolch

Зеленогорск

----------


## FAXI

Калькутта

----------


## Stesov

Анадырь

----------


## nataly290361

Это своеобразная программа - шутка, запустив которую по вашему монитору начинает бегать реалистичная муха, можно добавлять мух в ручную, по одной или сразу же по пять штук. Мухи до такой степени реалистичные, их движения отлично проработаны, что когда они ползают по монитору практически невозможно отличить их от настоящих мух. Если вы хотите кого нибуть разыграть в офисе, то эта программа для вас, скиньте незаметно на комп коллеги файлик с этой программой, запустите его и посмотрите реакцию ваших коллег.

http://depositfiles.com/files/eilgmol9x

----------

